# Bio oder nicht Bio ?



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juli 2019)

In meinem Verständnis soweit ich in Biologie aufgepasst hab  bedeutet für mich  das Pflanzen mit den Gegebenheiten was unser Planet hat bzw liefert  wachsen können und Tiere diese später unbedenklich verzehren können.

Jetzt frage ich mich da wir soviele " Biosiegel "  haben  und auf fast jedem Produkt " bio " draufsteht , wäre es nicht besser nur ein Siegel zu machen / haben  ....was declariert das es kein  ( Bio ) ist ?
Das wäre übersichtlicher 
Zumal ja jetzt fast alles Bio ist !

Weil Bio ist in meinem Verständnis das  Normale und brauch kein " Gütesiegel " .

Schönen Gruß an die Grünen

PS: Oder sollten wir Bio komplett abschaffen ?


----------



## azzih (28. Juli 2019)

Hä? Die Biosiegel vereinen einfach schlicht bestimmte Standards im Anbau,Transport, Tierhaltung und Inhaltsstoffen. Hier eine Übersicht (ca. mitte des Wiki Artikels die Tabelle):
Bio-Siegel – Wikipedia

Ansonsten verstehe ich leider nicht wirklich was du uns sagen willst. Ich persönlich kaufe bei bestimmten Sachen Bio, beispielsweise Gemüse, Bananen, Kaffeepads, Haferflocken etc. und hin und wieder Fleisch.
Warum? Weil ich nicht überzeugt bin das es so ungefährlich ist ständig Pestizide und andere chemischen Stoffe mit der Nahrung zu sich zu nehmen.  Ausserdem halte ich Massentierhaltung in der aktuellen Form für ethisch nicht vertretbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juli 2019)

Die "Biosiegel" sind allergrößtenteils ein Witz bzw. nur eine geschickte Masche um höhere preise für ein gleiches produkt an den Mann zu bringen.
Kauft euch mal 10 Produkrte mit Biosiegeln und dann schaut ihr euch die Siegel genau an und recherchiert mal genau wer sie vergibt, welche Kriterien erfüllt werden müssen und so weiter.

Da gibts "Biosiegel" bei Fleisch bei denen nichts gemacht werden muss außer dass das Schlachtvieh pro Tier 0,3 m^2 mehr Platz als bei normaler Massentierhaltung haben muss. Glückwunsch. Andere Siegel verbieten nur einen bestimmten Pflanzenschutz, alles andere an Chemie darf verfeuert werden. Dann gibts noch Fischbiosiegel die unter sehr dubiosen Hintergründen an Firmen vergeben werden die vielleicht irgendwo nen Geldkoffer vergessen haben.

Es gibt für den Endkunden fast keine Möglichkeit mehr, wirklich gutes Essen im Sinne von keiner Massenproduktion zu kaufen. Einfach weil die Zielgruppe extrem klein ist die statt 5€ eben 25€ fürs Kilo Hackfleisch zahlen würde. Das einzige was man noch tun kann ist bei einen kleinen Händler auf dem Land zu gehen ders selbst produziert und von dem man weiß/sieht was abgeht (die sterben leider wegen der Geizmentalität aus) oder selbst anbauen. Was man in jedem großen Supermarkt seiner Wahl findet ist zu 99% vollindustriell produzierter Schrott.


Ich persönlich versuche wenigstens nur das nötigste von dem vollindustriellen Mist zu essen (ab und zu halt mal ne Tiefkühlpizza ) aber wenn ich Fleisch kaufe tue ich das beim örtlichen Metzger oder im Fleichfachgroßhandel der nachweisen kann was wo her kommt. Das ist gar nicht so viel teurer als der Supermarktmist und qualitativ schon Welten besser.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juli 2019)

Du hast nicht verstanden was ich sagen will  ......     azzih


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2019)

Ich frage mich oft, bei bestimmten Lebensmitteln, warum da drauf steht "Ohne Gentechnik".
Impliziert das, dass in allen anderen Produkten automatisch überall Gentechnik verwendet wird?

Wäre es nicht besser, wenn die Produkte, in denen tatsächlich Gentechnik verwendet wird, auch so gekennzeichnet werden?
Aber das würde wahrscheinlich manch einen vom Kauf abhalten.
Dann doch lieber irgendwo versteckt in der Zutatenlisten.

Und die verschiedenen Biosiegel sind wichtig. Es gibt da erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen den Siegeln was Qualität, Haltung etc angeht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juli 2019)

@ Alk   

Als Geiz würde ich das nicht bezeichen , es gibt sehr viele Leute die netto für 1100 oder weniger im Monat 170 Stunden arbeiten gehen ,  und davon noch Miete abdrücken müssen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juli 2019)

"Gentechnik" ist nur ein Reizwort für die Massen. Es gibt biologisch gesehen eigentlich nichts mehr was nicht genmanipuliert ist (google mal danach wie bekannte Lebensmittel wie Mais, Bananen, Melonen usw. vor 1000 Jahren ausgesehen haben... ). Nur die Leute gleuben oh supergefährlich das kauf ich nicht.
Aber dann Obst/Gemüse kaufen mit nem Milimeter Pestizidschicht drauf und Fleisch vom Discounter wo sich das Vieh gegenseitig totgetreten hat und das Fleisch voller Stresshormone ist.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Als Geiz würde ich das nicht bezeichen , es gibt sehr viele Leute die  netto für 1100 oder weniger im Monat 170 Stunden arbeiten gehen ,  und  davon noch Miete abdrücken müssen.


Man kann auch nur ein oder zwei Mal pro Woche Fleisch essen. Es geht. Wirklich.

Geld ist kein Argument. Du kannst Reis vom Großhändler in Säcken kaufen für unter 2€ das Kilo. Da wirste nen Monat lang für 20-30€ satt wenns sein muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt für den Endkunden fast keine Möglichkeit mehr, wirklich gutes Essen im Sinne von keiner Massenproduktion zu kaufen..


Hofläden und Marktstände von engagierten Bioläden aus der Region. Was ist bei Elkean Gemüse kaufe, meiner Biobäuerin auf dem Markt um die Ecke, und was ich bei Ihr für Fleischqualitäten bekommen, wenn ich zum Schlachtfest auf den Hof fahre, sucht seinesgleichen. Es schmeckt einfach.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Geld ist kein Argument. Du kannst Reis vom  Großhändler in Säcken kaufen für unter 2€ das Kilo. Da wirste nen Monat  lang für 20-30€ satt wenns sein muss.


Getreide, Mehl, Kartoffeln, Linsen, Gemüse der Saison ist alles spottbillig.

In jeden Haushalt gehört ein Saisonkalender. Ausdrücken und beachten. Dann wird es lecker, billig und hat wenig Transportwege




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: GastroGuerilla | Foodblog & Untergrundrestaurant aus Karlsruhe

...


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juli 2019)

Ja, sag ich ja - der kleine ländliche Laden oder auf dem Markt gibts das noch. Aber es wird gefühlt jedes jahr weniger. 
Ich hab zum Glück noch Leute in der Familie die Gemüsegärten haben und Hühner halten. Zumindestens Gurken und Eier sind sicher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2019)

Ich empfehel dann weiter Biobier. Das wird nämlich entgegen heutigem Industriebier nicht in kurzer Zeit durch Enzyme hergestellt, sondern braucht seine vier Wochen. Dazu wird Hopfen eingesetzt und kein Hopfenextrakt. Der Unterschied sind weniger Kopfschmerzen. Es lohnt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juli 2019)

etwas OT  . 

Aber warum ich den Tread aufgemacht ist  ,  ich hab vorhin bei Galileo ein Bericht gesehen wo Jumbo die erste Biosalatfastfoodkette in den USA getestet hat ,  die werben mit bio   .   

Salat kostet umgerechnet 12€


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ... bei Galileo ...


Das ist Unterhaltung, keine Wissenschaft. Ignorier das einfach. Es lohnt nicht, darauf einzugehen,
Wenn Du dich inprmieren willst, lies wissenschaftliche Quellen. Die findest Du, wenn  Du diese
Suchmaschine nutzt:
Google Scholar


----------



## Körschgen (28. Juli 2019)

Stehst du eigentlich jeden Morgen auf und überlegst dir:
"Wie könnte ich denn heute meinen absoluten Bildungsmangel demonstrieren!?"

Und das ist dir nicht Mal peinlich...


Verkommt dieses Forum eigentlich zu einem Stammtisch verlorener Seelen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich empfehel dann weiter Biobier. Das wird nämlich entgegen heutigem Industriebier nicht in kurzer Zeit durch Enzyme hergestellt, sondern braucht seine vier Wochen.



Und es ist kein Plastik (Polyvinylpolypyrrolidon) drin. 

Gut dass wirn Brauhaus im Ort haben.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist Unterhaltung, keine Wissenschaft. Ignorier das einfach. Es lohnt nicht, darauf einzugehen,
> Wenn Du dich inprmieren willst, lies wissenschaftliche Quellen. Die findest Du, wenn  Du diese
> Suchmaschine nutzt:
> Google Scholar



Ich weiß schon das das nicht alles konform ist  ,   aber glaub schon das die das nicht unbedingt jetzt  so krass verzehren dürfen


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Juli 2019)

Die Landwirtschaft ist um uns alle drum herum, steht für jeden zur Verfügung, welcher den Willen hat, sich wirklich zu informieren. Die Höfe lassen sich besuchen. Verbände wie Bioland, Demeter etc stehen zudem zur Verfügung.

Eine Anmerkung nebenbei, wer gerne Produkte aus Ökologischer Landwirtschaft kaufen möchte, sollte darauf achten, dass die Rohstoffe aus Deutschland stammen, denn Kontrolle über die Richtlinien haben wir für importierte Waren aus dem Ausland nicht. 
Nicht immer muss ein Bio-Siegel vorhanden sein, auch konventionelle Verbände, wie zB Neuland, verpflichtet zum Auslauf in der Tierhaltung bzw Offenhaltung.

Wer einen solidarisch wirtschaftenden Hof in der Nähe hat, zB unter dem Demeter-Label (die extreme Form von Bio), der kann sich dort auch selbst einbringen. Im Nachbarlandkreis von mir gibt es sowas. Man muss dort eine Art pauschale Grundgebühr erbringen, bekommt dort alle Lebensmittel, inkl. Kräuter, Milchprodukte, Gemüse, etc etc welches man braucht, quasi als Flat. Dieser Betrieb arbeitet als eine Art Kreislauf, alles wird dort selbst angebaut, und bis zum fertigen Produkt verarbeitet, eine eigene Käserei, Molkerei etc sind vorhanden. Ein Bekannter mit Frau und Kind nutzt das Angebot, der fährt nur noch für Selter in die Stadt zum einkaufen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juli 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Stehst du eigentlich jeden Morgen auf und überlegst dir:
> "Wie könnte ich denn heute meinen absoluten Bildungsmangel demonstrieren!?"
> 
> Und das ist dir nicht Mal peinlich...
> ...



Naund  ,  du fährst mit ner Rundumleuchte auf dem Kopp rum  !

Aber Danke für deine informativen Beiträge in meinen Treads   

PS:  wenn du rumnörgeln willst , such dir andere Treads und geh mir nicht auf den Sack Kirschgen

Oder meinst du , alle haben soviel in der Schule aufgepaßt wie du  !?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon das das nicht alles konform ist  ,   aber glaub schon das die das nicht unbedingt jetzt  so krass verzehren dürfen


Es ist die Empfehlung, sich von Zeitverschwendung mit dem Schauen von Unterhaltungssendungen zu verabschieden, und sinnvolle Informationen zu sehen. Geh z.B. auf Arte in die Mediathek und schau Dir dort die Sendungen und Clips zu Wissenschaft, Geschicht und Natur an. Das hat ein anderes Niveau.
Wissenschaft | ARTE

Lies Dich hier durch, auch das ist merklich seriöser als Galileo, dem "Abschaum" der vermeintlichen Wissenschaftssendungen. Es ist mehr eine Gerüchteschleuder
Deutschlandfunk  - Wissen
Spektrum.de - Nachrichten aus Wissenschaft und Forschung

Und wenn man das ein paar Jahre gemacht hat, ändert es Einstellungen, Denken und die Art, wir man redet zum Positiven.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juli 2019)

Nur um die Liste zu ergänzen:
scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin mit Science-News aus Wissenschaft und Forschung

...eine wie ich finde wirklich gute Seite für entsprechend interessierte leute.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juli 2019)

desto mehr man sich sowas anschaut  ,  kommt man sich noch hilfloser vor wenn man dann doch den Scheiß essen muss.

Gern wär ich son Mongole wie Old-Knitterhemd , dann hätte ich keine Sorgen mehr  und würde alles essen .


----------



## Körschgen (28. Juli 2019)

Also bei mir kommt das Essen aus dem Garten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und so weiter...

Ich weiß was ich esse


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist die Empfehlung, sich von Zeitverschwendung mit dem Schauen von Unterhaltungssendungen zu verabschieden, und sinnvolle Informationen zu sehen. Geh z.B. auf Arte in die Mediathek und schau Dir dort die Sendungen und Clips zu Wissenschaft, Geschicht und Natur an. Das hat ein anderes Niveau.
> Wissenschaft | ARTE
> 
> Lies Dich hier durch, auch das ist merklich seriöser als Galileo, dem "Abschaum" der vermeintlichen Wissenschaftssendungen. Es ist mehr eine Gerüchteschleuder
> ...



meinst du unsere Politiker schauen sowas auch  ?      Die Frage geht auch an dich Alk


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. Juli 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt das Essen aus dem Garten


Das ist zwar schön das blöde daran ist nur das durch den Regen auch Schadstoff in die Pflanzen gelangen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> meinst du unsere Politiker schauen sowas auch  ?      Die Frage geht auch an dich Alk


Nein, aber deren Berater

Wissen zu haben, ist das eine, was man daraus macht, etwas ganz anderes. Auch die AfD Politiker wissen ganz genau, wie es zur Machtergreifung der Nazis und der Abschaffung der Demokratie kam, welche Methoden angewendet wurden und welche Ziele. Alle Demokraten im Land verhindern eine Wiederholung, die NSAfD nutzt das Wissen aber, um in den Fussstapfen der alten Nazis denselben Scheiß zu machen.

Dazu haben hohe Politiker noch viel mehr Informationen als wir und kommen darum oft zu anderen Entscheidungen, die auf uns befremdlich wirken.


----------



## Körschgen (28. Juli 2019)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Das ist zwar schön das blöde daran ist nur das durch den Regen auch Schadstoff in die Pflanzen gelangen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk



Aso, stimmt, dann kaufe ich mir ab jetzt lieber Supermarkt Gemüse, das bekommt keinen Regen ab




Ich sag Mal besser schnell allen anderen Menschen bescheid, die von der Landwirtschaft sogar leben...


Ich glaub ich werde bekloppt


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. Juli 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Aso, stimmt, dann kaufe ich mir ab jetzt lieber Supermarkt Gemüse, das bekommt keinen Regen ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brauchst nicht bekloppt werden wollte es nur erwähnen.

Hier in der Gemeinde wollten die Sogar das das Regenwasser abgeführt werden muss und nicht auf das Geld darf.

Das ist richtiger Blödsinn.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, aber deren Berater
> 
> Wissen zu haben, ist das eine, was man daraus macht, etwas ganz anderes. Auch die AfD Politiker wissen ganz genau, wie es zur Machtergreifung der Nazis und der Abschaffung der Demokratie kam, welche Methoden angewendet wurden und welche Ziele. Alle Demokraten im Land verhindern eine Wiederholung, die NSAfD nutzt das Wissen aber, um in den Fussstapfen der alten Nazis denselben Scheiß zu machen.
> 
> Dazu haben hohe Politiker noch viel mehr Informationen als wir und kommen darum oft zu anderen Entscheidungen, die auf uns befremdlich wirken.



Krasse Analogie von dir  ,  aber darauf wollte ich jetzt nicht hinaus .
Ich glaube das ist etwas OT

Aber interessiert es niemand was wir fressen !?
Das geile Dabei ist  ^^ ,  glaub die anderen müssen sich das auch reinziehen  xD
vielleicht nicht in dieser Konzentration wie die Minderbemittelten  / finanziell     ,   aber sie müssen^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2019)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hier in der Gemeinde wollten die Sogar das das Regenwasser abgeführt werden muss



Vermutlich Hochwasserschutz und bessere Durchspülung der Kanalisation oder vielleicht auch der Versuch, den zu hohen Grundwasserspiegel zu senken. Da mögen auch 5% überbauter Fläche helfen. Durch das ganze Wassersparen sinken die Gesamtkosten nicht, sie steigen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vermutlich Hochwasserschutz und bessere Durchspülung der Kanalisation oder vielleicht auch der Versuch, den zu hohen Grundwasserspiegel zu senken. Da mögen auch 5% überbauter Fläche helfen. Durch das ganze Wassersparen sinken die Gesamtkosten nicht, sie steigen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Leider nicht Kanalisation. Mein Vater hat noch Drei Kammer System. 

Dann würde es schneller voll werden bestimmt. 

So kann man auch Geld verdienen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich frage mich oft, bei bestimmten Lebensmitteln, warum da drauf steht "Ohne Gentechnik".
> Impliziert das, dass in allen anderen Produkten automatisch überall Gentechnik verwendet wird?



Nö, in der EU gibt es m . W. nur eine Maissorte, die in D. verboten ist und eine Kartoffelsorte, die primär zu Klebstoff verarbeitet wird, die als gentechnisch modifizierte "Lebensmittel" eine Zulassung haben.
Primär sind es Import-Lebensmittel, die ebenso sehr stark eingeschränkt sind.
Insofern, wenn alles den rechten Weg geht (was wir inständig hoffen)  = es gibt keine Gentechnisch veränderte Pflanzen in der EU zum Verzehr.
Beim Fleisch sieht es etwas differenzierter aus.
Theoretisch darf bestimmtes Gen-Futtermittel (z. B. Soja-Bohnen aus USA) unter strengen Auflagen importiert werden.
Vorteil=Fleisch ist spottbillig, immer daran denken, wenn man sich einen Schweinebraten für unter 20 €/kg im Supermarkt kauft)
Nachteil= keiner kann dir sagen, ob in 10  Jahren dir ein dritter Arm wächst... 

Am Besten eben zum Metzger um die Ecke und deines Vertrauens oder wie wir = selbst schlachten, das schränkt eh den ungezügelten Fleischwahn drastisch ein.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Aber interessiert es niemand was wir fressen !?


Nun, mich interessiert tatsächlich nicht, was du frisst, warum auch.
Wenn dir bis jetzt keiner beigebracht hat, worauf du achten musst, YOLO.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das geile Dabei ist  ^^ ,  glaub die anderen müssen sich das auch reinziehen  xD
> vielleicht nicht in dieser Konzentration wie die Minderbemittelten  / finanziell     ,   aber sie müssen^^



Mit dieser Sichtweise werden Alle zu Verlierern, ob man sich da freuen kann, nur weil es irgendjemand noch dreckiger geht. 

Ziemlich kurzsichtig, das Ganze, wie immer.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juli 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ich weiß was ich esse


Ich hab Frischfleisch im Stall:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab Frischfleisch im Stall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Opa hat hier auch alles direkt verfügbar, ohne Verkauf - nur eigennützig in der Familie.

Ein schöner kleiner deutscher traditionshof ^^ 

Ca. 30 Hühner, 30 Hasen, ein paar Enten und viele Tauben.........Schweine und Rinder hat er aber nicht mehr....alles  nur noch sehr klein und mit möglichst wenig Aufwand. Mein altgedienter Opa wird ja auch nicht jünger 

Wildschwein und anderes wild bekommen wir vom örtlichen Jäger. 

Wenn ich Fleisch kaufe, dann nur von örtlichen Fleischern.

Gemüse haben wir vieles im eigenanbau, aber meistens kaufe ich doch im Laden ein - meist real, das Aldi und norma Zeug taugt imo nix.....

Fertiggerichte kaufe ich ab und an trotzdem.....wenn’s halt mal schnell gehen muss....mc Donalds und comgehen auch immer wieder mal


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab Frischfleisch im Stall:



Kaninchen schmecken lecker.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juli 2019)

Ich bin immer wieder neidisch auf deren Zähne. Probleme die wir Menschen früher oder später haben, haben die nicht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juli 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Mein Opa hat hier auch alles direkt verfügbar, ohne Verkauf - nur eigennützig in der Familie.
> 
> Ein schöner kleiner deutscher traditionshof ^^
> 
> ...



Jaaa  , das vermisse ich auch  !  Als Kind war es die Beste Zeit , schade das viele Kinder sowas nicht erleben können.

Keine Ahnung  , damals war ich glaub  10 ca .

Ich mag die Mümmelmänner  .  und die bekloppten Hühner  ..wenn du im Hühnerstall nach Würmern fürs Angeln mit dem Spaten buddelst ...musst du aufpassen das du den ihre Füße nicht abstichst   ^^   ,    am Besten du läßt den einen Wurm    ,   dann sind alle beschäftigt    ,   und kannst weiterbuddeln    xD

Sowas kann kein Porsche oder Audi, BMW  , Ferrari , Lambo  etc  ersetzen..... grad  für die Kinder  !

PS: wenn ich lange Weile hatte  ,   hab  ich zu Stromer ( angeblich kaukasischer Schäferhund  ,   hatte rotbraunes kurze Fell und eingeknickte Ohren und ca 2/3 von einem ausgewachsenen Schäfenhund  )   gesagt  :  warte hier unten  !   
Ich hoch die Leiter wo das ganze Stoh liegt   ,    ....da ging die Party ab   schon wenn du die Tür aufgemacht hast ^^.

Plötzlich Ruhe ,  Tür zu  , Stromer wartet unten  .  

5 min ruhig ins Stoh setzen und die dünne Holzplatte mit dem Sieb mit Stock und Faden beobachten  wo paar Körner draufliegen  ^^
Bei ca 10 Mäusen  ....   einfach ziehen   ,  Tür auf   ...   Stromer  hier !   (  steht nach viertel Stunde immer noch unten und schaut hoch    ^^    )  dann  rauskippen   und Stromer zuschauen  wie  er mit   10   Mäusen  übeslt überfordert ist    .....    So ein Spaß   ...   

manchmal hab ich mich auch einfach zum chillen hochgesetzt und  einfach den Mäusen zugeschaut   ,  wenn  ich lange Weile hatte. 
Nach ca 20 min ging die Party richtig  ab  ! voll krass  ^^     

unbezahlbar


PS: Dann hatte ich eine Herausforderung  ,   eine mit der Hand zu fangen  .   
Wie das ausging erzähl ich euch später ........


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder neidisch auf deren Zähne. Probleme die wir Menschen früher oder später haben, haben die nicht.



Haizähne haben was. Wenn einer wegfällt, ist der neue schon da.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder neidisch auf deren Zähne. Probleme die wir Menschen früher oder später haben, haben die nicht.



Wir arbeiten dran.
Zahnkeime aus koerpereigenen Zellen koennten "dritte" Zaehne ueberfluessig machen Forscher zuechten nachwachsende Zaehne - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


Ich sag doch scinexx is geil.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juli 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt das Essen aus dem Garten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da stimmt was nicht mit den Chips! Haste vergessen klein zu hacken und zu frittieren. Ach und irgendwie stimmt was mit deinen Tomaten nicht, oder ich hab ne Sehschwäche. Deine Paprika weiß auch noch nicht ob sie lieber rot, oder doch weiter grün wäre. Irrer Garten.
Du solltest noch ne Marihuana Pflanze dazu setzen. Dann riechen die Tomaten noch in der nächsten Generation danach. Voll lustig. Vielleicht hilft es deiner Paprika sich zu entscheiden. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juli 2019)

Um mal die Frage des TE zu beantworten ob BIo oder Nicht Bio, je nachdem was für ein Lebensmittel es ist. Bei Fleisch und Fisch achte ich eher darauf da es aus der Region ist, bei Gemüse und Obst eher weniger dafür schon eher ob es Bio ist. Aber eigentlich wissen wir Verbraucher selten was so drin ist, leider, in Verarbeiteten Lebensmitteln umso schwerer.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juli 2019)

Wenn man sparen will: Einfach in seiner Gegend schauen wo es Futtermöhren zu kaufen gibt. Die kosten je nach Zeit zwischen 2 bis 4€ für den 20kg Sack. Sind halt nicht so kerzengerade, in einheitlicher Länge und Durchmesser sowie auch nicht auf hochglanz poliert wie die im Supermarkt, aber abseits davon vollkommen in Ordnung. Nichts gammliges oder schimmliges dazwischen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab Frischfleisch im Stall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatten meine Eltern früher auch.

Außerdem hatten sie einen großen Gemüse - und Obstgarten. Wir haben schon als Kinder mitgeholfen zu ernten.
Kartoffeln, Karotten, Gurken, Bohnen, Erbsen, rote Beete, Kohlsorten, Kürbis, Zuchini, Tomaten, Erdbeeren, Rababar, Kirschen, Äpfel, Pflaumen, Himbeeren, Stachelbeeren, Brombeeren, Johannisbeeren etc das wurde alles verarbeitet und selbst genutzt.
Aber die sind jetzt älter und die Anbauflächen wurden größtenteils  in Rasenflächen umgewandelt.

Jetzt haben sie noch ein paar Hühner. Davon bekommen wir auch hin und wieder ein paar Eier.
Ansonsten kaufen wir unsere Eier immer aus Freilandhaltung.

Edit: Gurken noch vergessen.

Edit2: Und Tomaten.


----------



## Körschgen (30. Juli 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Deine Paprika weiß auch noch nicht ob sie lieber rot, oder doch weiter grün wäre. Irrer Garten.
> Vielleicht hilft es deiner Paprika sich zu entscheiden.



Haha, das hat sie schon :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Ach und irgendwie stimmt was mit deinen Tomaten nicht, oder ich hab ne Sehschwäche.



Nein du guckst richtig, die sind Lila - das sind Black Cherry Tomaten, die werden noch richtig dunkel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe auch noch Gurken, Sellerie, Möhren, Porree, Salate, Kräuter (unter anderem 6 verschiedene Minzsorten) und vor allem Kürbis.
Letzterer übernimmt dieses Jahr den Garten, Törchen zur Seite raus ist schon überwachsen 

Das beste sind aber eigene Erbeeren und Brombeeren aus dem Garten!


----------



## Krautmausch (30. Juli 2019)

Biosiegel sind vorallem eines - irrsinnig teuer. Es gibt einen Haufen Produkte, die genauso "bio" wie Bioprodukte sind, aber bei denen es der Hersteller nicht einsieht, für teuer Geld ein Biosiegel zu lizenzieren, weil er die Kosten auf den Produktpreis umschlagen und schlimmstenfalls seine Marktposition in Gefahr bringen müsste.

Bio heißt auch nicht automatisch umweltfreundlich. Die Bio-Avocado muss trotzdem um die halbe Welt geschifft werden, weil sie in Niedersachsen einfach nicht wächst. Das macht viele hippe urbane Neugrüne zu Heuchlern. Und mit Bio geht meistens auch ein höherer Platzbedarf als bei konventionellem Anbau einher, und das ist vielerorts eigentlich das Gegenteil von dem, was die Landwirtschaft der Zukunft erreichen muss, um weiterhin eine ausreichende Versorgung der Weltbevölkerung sicherzustellen.

Wenn ich mir die Zukunft vorstelle, sehe ich Indoorfarmen mit hydroponischem Vertikalanbau, genmodifizierten Superpflanzen (Open Source) und extrem hohem Ertrag - und dank der abgeschirmten Umgebung im Prinzip ohne Herbizide oder Pestizide. Und wer trotzdem meint, Bioanbau mit ineffizienten Pflanzensorten und ineffizienten Methoden auf kleinen Bauernhöfchen sei das A und O der Ernährung, der hat den Schuss nicht gehört und ist einfach weltfremd. Mag sein, dass ihr persönlich Biofraß für lecker und gesund haltet und nach Herzenslust romantisiert, aber es ist keine Universallösung und könnte im Gegenteil sogar zum Problem werden.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Juli 2019)

Sehe ich irgendwo ein Biosiegel, weiß ich direkt: Abzocke.
Eigentlich müssten die ganzen Bioprodukte spürbar billiger zu erwerben sein, der Industrieramsch dafür aber im Gegenteil spürbar teurer.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Juli 2019)

Reicht, wenn man schaut, wer welche Siegel vergibt und von welchem Geld das geschieht.

Wäre nichts Neues, wenn diese "Institute" usw. mit Leuten und Gelder der zu prüfenden Unternehmen "unterstützt" werden.

Aber das ist ja alles schon wieder Schnee von gestern. Mittlerweile stellt man sich als Vertreter des Volkes neben Nestlé und klatscht auf Kommando Beifall.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juli 2019)

Deutschlandfunk: Zukunft der Ernaehrung - Mehlwuermer, Algen und regionale Alternativprodukte (Archiv)
Deutschlandfunk: Insekten als Lebensmittel - Im Landeanflug auf den EU-Markt (Archiv)



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Sehe ich irgendwo ein Biosiegel, weiß ich direkt: Abzocke.
> Eigentlich müssten die ganzen Bioprodukte spürbar billiger zu erwerben sein, der Industrieramsch dafür aber im Gegenteil spürbar teurer.


Noch "besser" finde ich es, dass mittlerweile auf allen möglichen vegan draufsteht. Fast so als ob z.B. Raps- oder Sonnenblumenöl ansonsten Schweineschmalz beigemengt würde.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Oder sollten wir Bio komplett abschaffen ?



Eigentlich ja.

Wenn hier 10 Mrd. Menschen den Planeten bevölkern,

dann brauchst du kein Bio mehr,

dann müssen ganz andere Geschütze aufgefahren werden.


----------



## Körschgen (30. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Noch "besser" finde ich es, dass mittlerweile auf allen möglichen vegan draufsteht. Fast so als ob z.B. Raps- oder Sonnenblumenöl ansonsten Schweineschmalz beigemengt würde.



Das Problem ist, das selbst einiges an Shampoo, Kosmetik nicht vegan ist oder ganz unscheinbare Dinge wie manches Obst oder Kaffee mit tierischen Zusatzstoffen behandelt oder überzogen werden usw...


----------



## Lotto (30. Juli 2019)

Das Problem mit den Biosiegeln (und auch den Utz Siegel für z.B. Schokolade) ist: die sind mittlerweile auf so vielen Produkten drauf (selbst von den größten Massenproduzenten), dass es enfach vollkommen unglaubwürdig ist bzw. man weiß, dass der Standard um dieses Siegel zu erreichen ziemlich tief sein muss.
Deswegen achte ich nicht mehr gezielt darauf. Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass die ganze Massenschokolade ala Milka, Lindt & Co alle aus nachhaltigen Anbau kommen (was das Utz Siegel aussagt). Die werden auf ganz normalen Plantagen angebaut, was anderes wäre in der Masse auch gar nicht möglich.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Biosiegeln (und auch den Utz Siegel für z.B. Schokolade) ist: die sind mittlerweile auf so vielen Produkten drauf (selbst von den größten Massenproduzenten), dass es enfach vollkommen unglaubwürdig ist bzw. man weiß, dass der Standard um dieses Siegel zu erreichen ziemlich tief sein muss.


Es kommt wie gesagt auf die Unterschiede an. Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen: Bio, oeko, regional: Welche Bio-Siegel wirklich bio sind – BUND e.V.

Man sollte also genauer hingucken, wenn man Bioprodukte kaufen will.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (31. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn man sparen will: Einfach in seiner Gegend schauen wo es Futtermöhren zu kaufen gibt. Die kosten je nach Zeit zwischen 2 bis 4€ für den 20kg Sack. Sind halt nicht so kerzengerade, in einheitlicher Länge und Durchmesser sowie auch nicht auf hochglanz poliert wie die im Supermarkt, aber abseits davon vollkommen in Ordnung. Nichts gammliges oder schimmliges dazwischen.



glaube aber das Futtermöhren eine Sorte ist wo es nicht soviel auf Geschmack drauf ankommt ,  denke das ist eine Sorte  bzw gezüchtet für sowas .

Zitat von Krautmausch :  "Wenn ich mir die Zukunft vorstelle, sehe ich Indoorfarmen mit hydroponischem Vertikalanbau, genmodifizierten Superpflanzen (Open Source) und extrem hohem Ertrag "

Ja aber wo soll dann der Geschmack bzw die Vitamine etc herkommen  ?  siehe Wassertomaten und Wassergurken aus Spanien etc .
Die kauf ich schon lange nicht mehr , weil es einfach keine Tomaten sind  sondern nur so aussehen . Da komm ich mir echt verarscht vor .   Theoretisch verkaufen die nur Wasser in einer viel zu schnell wachsenden Frucht  was natürlich wie du sagst extrem hohen Ertrag bringt laut Gewicht .   Wems " schmeckt" okay


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da gibts "Biosiegel" bei Fleisch bei denen nichts gemacht werden muss außer dass das Schlachtvieh pro Tier 0,3 m^2 mehr Platz als bei normaler Massentierhaltung haben muss. Glückwunsch. Andere Siegel verbieten nur einen bestimmten Pflanzenschutz, alles andere an Chemie darf verfeuert werden. Dann gibts noch Fischbiosiegel die unter sehr dubiosen Hintergründen an Firmen vergeben werden die vielleicht irgendwo nen Geldkoffer vergessen haben.



Man muss halt auf die besondere hochwertigen Siegel wie Bioland achten.


----------



## Poulton (2. August 2019)

Oder auf Pferdefleisch umsatteln. Das sind i.d.R. kleinere Fleischereien mit eigener Schlachtung die soetwas anbieten, mit Pferd aus der Gegend.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab zum Glück noch Leute in der Familie die Gemüsegärten haben und Hühner halten. Zumindestens Gurken und Eier sind sicher.



Da arbeite ich auch gerade darauf hin ... Hühner und eigenes Gemüse, ein traumhafter Gedanke!


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder auf Pferdefleisch umsatteln. Das sind i.d.R. kleinere Fleischereien mit eigener Schlachtung die soetwas anbieten, mit Pferd aus der Gegend.


Oder Känguru.


----------

